# [solved] Zusammenspiel Firefox und Thunderbird

## schachti

Irgendwie klappt bei mir das Zusammenspiel zwischen Thunderbird 1.0 und Firefox 1.0.1 nicht. Wenn ich im Firefox auf einen mailto: Link klicke, passiert gar nichts, und wenn ich in Thunderbird auf einen Link in einer E-Mail klicke, öffnet sich ein neues Firefox-Fenster (auch wenn bereits ein offen ist) - obwohl ich unter about:config browser.tabs.showSingleWindowModePrefs auf true gesetzt und in den Einstellungen die Optionen aktiviert habe, um alles in neuen Tabs zu öffnen.

Ich habe im Netz ein paar Sachen dazu gefunden, die mir aber leider nicht weitergeholfen haben...Last edited by schachti on Fri Mar 18, 2005 12:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mr Faber

Aus Firefox Thunderbird zu starten ist einfach. Einfach im Browser about:config eingeben und mit der rechten Maustaste einen neuen String mit dem Namen network.protocol-handler.app.mailto und dem Wert /usr/bin/thunderbird hinzufügen. Dann noch den bereits vorhandenen Wert network.protocol-handler.external.mailto auf true setzen. Das wars.

cu

Mr Faber

----------

## schachti

Das ist echt einfach, ist mir schon fast peinlich, daß ich das nicht selbst herausgefunden habe.  :Embarassed: 

Vielleicht kann man ja das andere Problem ähnlich einfach lösen...

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Lege im Thunderbird Profil-Verzeichnis einfach (falls noch nicht vorhanden) die Datei "user.js" an und füttere sie mit folgendem Inhalt:

 *Quote:*   

> user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http", "firefox");
> 
> user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.https", "firefox");
> 
> user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.ftp", "firefox");

 

Danach geht auch das wieder wie geschmiert  :Smile: 

Ich musste selber vor kurzer Zeit nach diesen Informationen suchen...

Ich weiss leider nicht mehr, wo ich sie gefunden hatte...

----------

## schachti

 *Mr_Maniac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lege im Thunderbird Profil-Verzeichnis einfach (falls noch nicht vorhanden) die Datei "user.js" an und füttere sie mit folgendem Inhalt:
> 
>  *Quote:*   user_pref("network.protocol-handler.app.http", "firefox");
> ...

 

Hat leider nichts geändert (trotz Neustart von Firefox und Thunderbird), es öffnet sich weiterhin ein neues Firefox-Fenster anstatt eines neuen Tabs im existierenden Firefox-Fenster.

----------

## hoschi

kann eigentlich irgend jemand mit der "firefox-toolbar" dauerhaft ein mailicon in der "toolbar" von firefox ein icon für das öffnen von thunderbird ablegen?

seit 1.0.1 wird das bei mir mit jedem neustart von ff gelöscht  :Sad: 

bin da übrigens nicht der einzige

----------

## firefly

hi 

setzte die Umgebungsvariable MOZILLA_NEWTYPE wie folgt:

```
MOZILLA_NEWTYPE="tab"
```

danach sollte sich ein neuer tab, im laufenden firefox, öffnen.

gruß

firefly

----------

## schachti

Vielen Dank, das war's! Jetzt habe ich endlich das rundum perfekte System - gentoo ist einfach nur geil!  :Cool: 

----------

## schotter

und wo setz ich diese umgebungsvariable?

----------

## schachti

Zum Beispiel in der ~/.bash_profile:

```

export MOZILLA_NEWTYPE="tab"

```

----------

